# Changing Voice from Female to Male for TXT to Voice



## John M (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can change the default voice for TXT to Voice from female to male?


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

The Kindle Fire HD and 2nd generation only have the female voice option. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John M (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok that's good to know. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> The Kindle Fire HD and 2nd generation only have the female voice option.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


I'm hoping for an update to add the male voice now that Amazon has purchased Ivona. The company seems to have mostly female voices, but there is at least one male US English one. Keep your fingers crossed--mine are because while I like the female voice for navigation, I prefer to be 'read' to by the male voice.


----------

